# would you park in a disabled space?



## patricks148 (Dec 8, 2015)

was out last night doing a bit of shopping, passed the disabled bays in front of Tesco, 5 cars in there none with badges. then past some other shops on the retail park again all the disabled bays full not one showing a disabled parking badge. Then heading back from walking my dogs i pass the local sports center, there are 6 disabled spaces near the entrance all full and the only car with a badge and that was the one furthest away.


I would never park in one, would you


----------



## Grogger (Dec 8, 2015)

No chance


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2015)

Not knowingly.
The cinema I go to has disabled parking bays but the road markings informing you what they are are now more or less completely worn away.


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2015)

no, never.

I was walking to the station last week and some young lady parked in one of the disabled spaces near the entrance and shoved a blue badge in the window - all good so far and slight off topic but.....then she got out of the car and sprinted like Linford Christie (minus the lunchbox) to catch a train!

supermarkets should put a call out over the speakers asking for the driver of whatever car to move as they are in a disabled space and really embarrass them


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nope. Never.
They do seem over-provisioned in some car parks, but I do understand that it is a lot more difficult for someone who needs a disabled space to find them all full than it is for an able bodied person to park a bit further away.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 8, 2015)

Mostly no...

But if I am out shopping for a few bits at soppy o'clock [as I can be working the hours I do] then I'll just park in a spot as adjacent to the entrance as I can... I can do lazy as well as anyone ....


----------



## louise_a (Dec 8, 2015)

NO.

My mum has a disabled badge and I know what a pain it is when you can't find a blue badge space.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 8, 2015)

No I wouldn't. And i do not judge the people that do (as long as they have a blue badge) Ie Not all disabilities are visible or obvious, i have seen a chap i know get shouted at for parking in a disabled spot and he has a blue badge!! Just because he looks 'normal' and walks like 99% of the population doesn't mean he is not entitled to the badge. People are very swift to judge..

Sorry, went slight Off Topic! Very unlike me!


----------



## One Planer (Dec 8, 2015)

No, simply because I'm not disabled.

I did however, a few weeks back, witness something rather epic.

While waiting in the car for my wife , while she popped into Tesco. an Audi Q7 was parked diagonally across a disabled bay. No blue badge present. 

A frail elderly chap stopped behind the car, got out and very slowly walked around to the Q7 and checked in the window for a disabled badge. With there not being one present, he slowly made his way back to the car, turned the engine off, got his Zimmer frame out of the boot and proceeded to walk into Tesco.

This left the Q7 completely boxed in on all sides :rofl:

About 10 minutes later, a mahoosive gentleman, clearly a gym-bunny returns to his Q7 completely boxed in by the old chaps car.

To say he was 'upset' would be an understatement 

He collared one of the trolley chaps and demanded he fetched the manager. A few minutes later the manager comes out and gets the full force of this chaps frustrations. to say the air was blue would be an understatement.

A good 20 minutes, maybe more, later the little chap appears out of the door with his little trolley of shopping.

Made his way slowly to the car where the chap is still clearly not happy was waiting. He slowly loaded the shopping into the car, then ambled round to the store manager and the angry  chap and proceeded to wipe the floor with both of them.

I thought the language from the gym-bunny was a little 'choice', but this old chap took it to a completely different level :rofl:

He then slowly got back into his car and drove off, still swearing 

I don't think either of the other two knew quite what had hit them, but they did see me laughing uncontrollably and didn't seem too impressed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2015)

No. Absolutely would throw the book at people who do this.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No. Absolutely would throw the book at people who do this.
		
Click to expand...

Ive a feeling in Scotland this year it became an offence, but no one enforces it up here anyway.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 8, 2015)

As I never have, it's tempting to just say no but sometimes things aren't that clear cut. In exceptional circumstances, with no other alternative, if I felt the situation justified it then I'd consider it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2015)

Nope never


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 8, 2015)

No never would or have knowingly. I do think the blue badge is too easy to obtain and abuse. Why should you get a blue badge just because you're hearing isn't perfect? They should also fine those who use a blue badge without the actual  badge owner being in the car. The system is too easy to scam and abuse.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 8, 2015)

Costco provides an oversized parking space for all its customers...
From what I have observed, I'd say, the use of their relatively few disabled bays is probably less abused than elsewhere...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 8, 2015)

Depends on the circumstances. When Mrs Colch was pregnant with the 2nd Colch jnr I left it a bit late getting her to the hospital. I pulled up in the disabled bay right by the entrance and had to run inside to get a wheel chair to take her down to the delivery suite. Fortunately managed to find a porter to hand her over to so I could go back to move the car. I guess technically I stopped in a disabled bay rather than parked in it as I was only there for a few minutes but I didn't feel like I had much choice.

She had the baby about 6 minutes after I got back from moving the car.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 8, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No never would or have knowingly. I do think the blue badge is too easy to obtain and abuse. Why should you get a blue badge just because you're hearing isn't perfect? They should also fine those who use a blue badge without the actual  badge owner being in the car. The system is too easy to scam and abuse.
		
Click to expand...

You're allowed to use the badge without the person present if you are on a trip specifically for them. For instance if my father in law went to pick up mother in law's medication he could use a disabled space. If he went shopping in town for himself he couldn't use one.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			You're allowed to use the badge without the person present if you are on a trip specifically for them. For instance if my father in law went to pick up mother in law's medication he could use a disabled space. If he went shopping in town for himself he couldn't use one.
		
Click to expand...

Which i think is wrong IMHO. If your FIL is on his own in the car, irrelevant of what he is doing, he should park elsewhere. I believe the badge should only be used if the person is present (as passenger or driver)


----------



## jp5 (Dec 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			You're allowed to use the badge without the person present if you are on a trip specifically for them. For instance if my father in law went to pick up mother in law's medication he could use a disabled space. If he went shopping in town for himself he couldn't use one.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's correct - believe that the badge holder must be present.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			You're allowed to use the badge without the person present if you are on a trip specifically for them. For instance if my father in law went to pick up mother in law's medication he could use a disabled space. If he went shopping in town for himself he couldn't use one.
		
Click to expand...

Whether it's legal or not I don't know. What it is though is morally wrong and should be punished by a fine.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 8, 2015)

jp5 said:



			I don't think that's correct - believe that the badge holder must be present.
		
Click to expand...

You may be correct. It's been several years since father in law was told that so maybe it's no longer the case.


----------



## Break90 (Dec 8, 2015)

No.

I'm not disabled.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 8, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Whether it's legal or not I don't know. What it is though is morally wrong and should be punished by a fine.
		
Click to expand...

What about in the case of a disabled person that requires round the clock care and the partner is their carer. If the person can only be left for 10 to 15 minutes on their own and need medication the other half doesn't have time to drive around looking for a parking space. They need to park, pick up the meds and get back home.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			You're allowed to use the badge without the person present if you are on a trip specifically for them. For instance if my father in law went to pick up mother in law's medication he could use a disabled space. If he went shopping in town for himself he couldn't use one.
		
Click to expand...




jp5 said:



			I don't think that's correct - believe that the badge holder must be present.
		
Click to expand...


Might vary from council to council...

But, when Mum was still with us we could use her badge [without her present] if we were specifically carrying out a 'task' on her behalf...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2015)

I certainly have

when I was recovering from having my hip replacements, but was able to drive, I parked in them as I was disabled


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			What about in the case of a disabled person that requires round the clock care and the partner is their carer. If the person can only be left for 10 to 15 minutes on their own and need medication the other half doesn't have time to drive around looking for a parking space. They need to park, pick up the meds and get back home.
		
Click to expand...

Irrelevant. The blue badge is for that person, not for anyone else. In any case, in situations like that, the doctors or pharmacy could have the medication delivered.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2015)

Like anyone is going to admit to it on here.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2015)

When I developed a clubhouse/function suite/car park I was told that I had to have eight disabled parking bays
I argued to reduce to no avail.
By 9am you could guarantee that all the bays would be full with blue badge golfers playing 18 holes on the course:lol:


----------



## Slab (Dec 8, 2015)

I clicked 'no' then realised about a month ago picking up a takeaway I actually did!

Could quote the context etc but fact is I parked in one and no amount of explaining will change opinion 

So kinda surprising myself but there are circumstances I would park in one


----------



## Ethan (Dec 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			You're allowed to use the badge without the person present if you are on a trip specifically for them. For instance if my father in law went to pick up mother in law's medication he could use a disabled space. If he went shopping in town for himself he couldn't use one.
		
Click to expand...

Is that right? Ridiculous if true. The point of the badge is to allow greater access through opening the door wider and to minimise the walk or push to the store, not to help a youthful relative. 

Does that mean I can park in the parent and child space if I am going to get something for the kids?


----------



## DCB (Dec 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			You're allowed to use the badge without the person present if you are on a trip specifically for them. For instance if my father in law went to pick up mother in law's medication he could use a disabled space. If he went shopping in town for himself he couldn't use one.
		
Click to expand...

That is incorrect, the blue badge is for the use of the person it is issued to. The blurb that comes with a blue badge does specifically say the following; 

"You must never give the badge to friends or
family to allow them to park for free, even if
they are collecting shopping for you"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2015)

Never - I have on a rare occasion parked in a Mother and Child spot in a supermarket car park - but only if it's piddling down, I'm going to be quick,  it's near closing time (so chldren not likely to be getting dragged out to shops),  and there are plenty of empty M&C slots.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 8, 2015)

A big No No and it really winds me up when I see people use these spaces that shouldnt.

I dont say anything because you can never be 100% sure but you have a good idea of who is genuine and who isnt. So many people flagrantly abusing this at the local supermarket its untrue, same goes for parent and child spaces.  I think the store should either police them or do away with them.


----------



## DCB (Dec 8, 2015)

I've certainly had my eyes opened since had to start using disable bay parking. Even simple things like getting into the car can become impossible if you can't open the door fully. People are just in too much of a hurry and don't respect the needs of others.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 8, 2015)

The blue badge system is broken. Regardless of the abuse of them, too many people who don't need them have them and what's more use them regardless when there is another space maybe 25 yards away. An example of the "because I can" mentality rather than actually having some thought for others.

Not something I paid much attention to to be honest until my wife was in a wheelchair for the 3-4 months before she died. The number of times the spaces were full when half the occupants were perfectly capable of walking around a garden centre or whatever was unbelievable. The wide hatched spaces should be for wheelchair users only end of. Maybe with another category for "walking wounded", and maybe not right next to the door as once in the wheelchair it's not an issue to push it around. The symbol is a wheelchair after all and the extra space is there to help folk who need that room.

I never abuse them even at night. I can walk the extra 30 yards so I do. Accept it alters nothing but it's the principle for me......if it's OK then, what if it's a bit earlier and only 3 are occupied, or half......etc?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2015)

still don't use them now whilst out with my daughter who has cerebral palsy. Since her diagnosis I've seen far too many things I believe that are exploited. Anybody who needs extra physical care should use them. And whilst my daughter still needs help carrying around she can have said help in a normal or parent bay and leave disability for the disabled that need them. 

Re story about the old man leaving his car outside. GOOD ON HIM!


----------



## hovis (Dec 8, 2015)

We have a row of shops near my house.   There are 25 spaces and 10 of these are disabled.   Its almost impossible to park and get a pint of milk unless a disabled space is taken.  Would i take one if 10 were sitting there empty? Yes.  Would i if 3 were empty? No.


----------



## hovis (Dec 8, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			When I developed a clubhouse/function suite/car park I was told that I had to have eight disabled parking bays
I argued to reduce to no avail.
By 9am you could guarantee that all the bays would be full with blue badge golfers playing 18 holes on the course:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Thats brilliant


----------



## Three (Dec 8, 2015)

No, never if I was leaving the car. 

Possibly would if I was in the car waiting for someone very briefly without the engine running, but otherwise no way.


----------



## chellie (Dec 8, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No never would or have knowingly. I do think the blue badge is too easy to obtain and abuse. Why should you get a blue badge just because you're hearing isn't perfect? They should also fine those who use a blue badge without the actual  badge owner being in the car. The system is too easy to scam and abuse.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure you can't get one just for hearing impairment.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 8, 2015)

i havent knowingly parked in a disabled bay ,but i might have .
  supermarket ,come to that all shops that have marked disabled parking have no legal right to do anything other than give you a verbal ear bashing ,there is no law that says private carparks can prosecute or even clamp people for parking in them .
 council run and owned on the other hand are  different in that they can prosecute 


its a subject that has more than once been on tv ,and those that know the law and are of such a beligerant mindpark in these disabled bays . poor show ,but not breaking any law of the land..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			You're allowed to use the badge without the person present if you are on a trip specifically for them. For instance if my father in law went to pick up mother in law's medication he could use a disabled space. If he went shopping in town for himself he couldn't use one.
		
Click to expand...

Er, no.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...443225/blue-badge-rights-responsibilities.PDF

Who can use the badge? 
*The badge is for your use and benefit only. It must only be displayed if you are travelling in the vehicle as a driver or passenger, or if someone is collecting you or dropping you off and needs to park at the place where you are being collected or dropped.
*
*Do not allow other people to use the badge to do something on your behalf, such as shopping or collecting something for you*. 


      â€¢ You must never give the badge to friends or family to allow them to park for free, even if they are visiting you. 
â€¢ *You should not use the badge to allow non-disabled people to take advantage of the benefits while you sit in the car. 
*â€¢ It is a criminal offence to misuse a badge. This includes people other than the badge holder taking advantage of the parking concessions provided under the scheme.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2015)

Please don't rush to judge people with blue badges, you have no idea what they're going through or coping with,
My wife suffered a series of strokes in her thirties, she has blue badges and she has good and bad days, when she feels she needs to use them she will, 
Outwardly, even on bad days she can look physically ok. 
Yes I agree, there is nothing more frustrating than people using them incorrectly, over the years we have had people ask why we have them and does she really need them, not pointing fingers at anyone on here, just please don't rush to judge someone, who in your opinion does not need them.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 8, 2015)

I would park and I have parked in a disabled parking space.

However it does depend on a few things.

Where it is
What time it is
And when it is.

If its a Supermarket at 1 in the morning then I cant see a problem.

If its my gym at 6.30am then absolutely no problem.

If its in town then never
If its at the supermarket at the busiest times then never but I have a kids section that's perfect.


----------



## MarkE (Dec 8, 2015)

I misread the question, thought it said  'would you park in a disabled bay even though you *have a right to?'* and answered yes   Is there a way to change your vote?

I have very occasionally used one when my disabled son has been on board, even then it's a last resort. Obviously never would otherwise.


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2015)

Never, and as someone pulls into a space, just like when standing in the under 10 items queue counting the items in other peoples baskets, I find myself glancing over looking for a badge!


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2015)

Never have, never will.


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2015)

No, I tend to park in the mother and baby spaces.


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2015)

richart said:



			No, I tend to park in the mother and baby spaces.

Click to expand...

Which are you &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2015)

Sign of the times unfortunately, some people trying to get away with what they can and sod the rest. Wouldn't myself and think those that do without good cause are the scum of society.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 8, 2015)

I have done, and would do again in the same circumstances. Don't know if its just where I live but we seem to have  huge amount of blue badge holders. Once the disabled parking spots fill up at our local supermarket they start piling into the parent parking spaces, rather than wait for a disabled space to come free. So in that situation, yes I would.


----------



## hovis (Dec 8, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I have done, and would do again in the same circumstances. Don't know if its just where I live but we seem to have  huge amount of blue badge holders. Once the disabled parking spots fill up at our local supermarket they start piling into the parent parking spaces, rather than wait for a disabled space to come free. So in that situation, yes I would.
		
Click to expand...

Same, if its good for them!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2015)

I dont believe there is any situation where there is any need to park in a disabled spot

If the other spots are full - find somewhere else to park and then walk as your legs are more than capable of walking a good number of miles as you play golf regualry.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2015)

I wouldn't. Along with many others I just think it's wrong on a number of levels. I dislike those who do although Pokerjoke raises some interesting scenario's where you can see how common sense makes it a viable option. However as a simple man, I keep it simple and so I just wouldn't


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 8, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I have done, and would do again in the same circumstances. Don't know if its just where I live but we seem to have  huge amount of blue badge holders. Once the disabled parking spots fill up at our local supermarket they start piling into the parent parking spaces, rather than wait for a disabled space to come free. So in that situation, yes I would.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree, having a child is a life choice being disabled is not. 

would think the best option would be to put the P&C parking spaces well away from the entrance, that way no one would park in them unless they needed the extra space.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 8, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I don't agree, having a child is a life choice being disabled is not. 

would think the best option would be to put the P&C parking spaces well away from the entrance, that way no one would park in them unless they needed the extra space.
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons for them being near the entrance is safety of the children


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 8, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I don't agree, having a child is a life choice being disabled is not. 

would think the best option would be to put the P&C parking spaces well away from the entrance, that way no one would park in them unless they needed the extra space.
		
Click to expand...

As long as there is a safe walking route from the spaces to the shop then I would agree.  I have a 2 year old, the extra width of the P&C spaces is a massive help, but they don't need to be right next to the entrance.


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I don't agree, having a child is a life choice being disabled is not. 

would think the best option would be to put the P&C parking spaces well away from the entrance, that way no one would park in them unless they needed the extra space.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it would work better if they were dual use, P&C plus Disabled


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			Maybe it would work better if they were dual use, P&C plus Disabled
		
Click to expand...

Ge erally though there are likely more parents out shopping than disabled. So then more parents would use spaces and leave none for disabled. Personally I don't see why the far corner can't be for parents only. Could have masses of spaces and hopefully everyone in that corner would drive sensibly knowing the likelihood is children are around.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 8, 2015)

I use the parent and toddler spaces if it after 7 pm as those bays are generally vacant at that time.Only use the disabled if my mother, who suffers from MS.


----------



## hovis (Dec 8, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I don't agree, having a child is a life choice being disabled is not.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of blue badge holders are granted badges for being fat.  Thats a life choice.   

The thing that grips me the most is how these badge's seem to be given out like sweets.  My low life brother in law has one because of a skin condition.   nowt wrong with his feet.    Makes me feel bad for the genuine people that need them


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 8, 2015)

hovis said:



			Lots of blue badge holders are granted badges for being fat.  Thats a life choice.   

The thing that grips me the most is how these badge's seem to be given out like sweets.  My low life brother in law has one because of a skin condition.   nowt wrong with his feet.    Makes me feel bad for the genuine people that need them
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. A relative of my wife has one as he has mental health issues.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have done it on several occasions, when going to an ATM at the local Supermarket on my way home from a night-shift at 4 in the morning, when there isn`t a soul on the car-park and the disabled bay is the closest to the ATM.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2015)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			I have done it on several occasions, when going to an ATM at the local Supermarket on my way home from a night-shift at 4 in the morning, when there isn`t a soul on the car-park and the disabled bay is the closest to the ATM.
		
Click to expand...


Substitute 7am for 4am and I'm there with you
:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2015)

hovis said:



			Lots of blue badge holders are granted badges for being fat.  Thats a life choice.   

The thing that grips me the most is how these badge's seem to be given out like sweets.  My low life brother in law has one because of a skin condition.   nowt wrong with his feet.    Makes me feel bad for the genuine people that need them
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you get one for just being overweight .


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Substitute 7am for 4am and I'm there with you
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Outrageous!

But then I must be the only person in the UK who's never used an ATM machine :lol:


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 9, 2015)

No never.  Those that do are lazy, arrogant and obnoxious individuals. It's really rather simple - if you have a blue badge then park there.  If you don't have one - park somewhere else! Not difficult is it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 9, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			No never.  Those that do are lazy, arrogant and obnoxious individuals. It's really rather simple - if you have a blue badge then park there.  If you don't have one - park somewhere else! Not difficult is it.
		
Click to expand...

+1000000     Well said that man.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 9, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			+1000000     Well said that man.
		
Click to expand...


Huh and those that have blue badges that don't really need them are ok?


----------



## drewster (Dec 9, 2015)

Absolutely not. Being a Dad with two rugrats it totally get's my goat when i try and find Parent/Child parking only to see them being taken up by "george and mildred" on a day out. The frustration must be twice as bad for registered disabled folk although it does seem that the allocated disabled spaces in new car parks seem to be proportionately higher than ever before.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 9, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Huh and those that have blue badges that don't really need them are ok?
		
Click to expand...

How can YOU judge who needs them and who does not???

Because they have two and two legs and walk 'normally' means they shouldn't be entitled to one?


----------



## hovis (Dec 9, 2015)

Rooter said:



			How can YOU judge who needs them and who does not???

Because they have two and two legs and walk 'normally' means they shouldn't be entitled to one?
		
Click to expand...

By the way they tend to jump out the car and skip round the shop's.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2015)

If I decide that I can park in a disabled space (I don't) then what makes me think that I am somehow special and that others not disabled like me shouldn't.

Also* @hovis* in an earlier post you observed that 10 out of 25 parking spaces in your local shops were reserved for disabled drivers and other slots were often full - if you are local why don't you walk?  I'm guessing the balance of slots could be based upon an analysis of the proximity of where most users of the shops live - and if most who use the shops are 'local' then they either do or can walk - so justifying a large % of disabled spaces.  We do I think all know that we tend to overly use our car for short distances.  Though not that you are - is there a case for Elderly spaces reserved.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 9, 2015)

1. Those who park in disabled spaces are lazy scumbags.
2. Those who bend the system to get a badge when they don't need one are lazy scumbags.
3. Those who have one legitimately but still use it on a "good day" when they don't need to are at least inconsiderate.

Yes, all the above happens. None of it affects what I do....which is none of the above. I said above the scheme is broken but it's a lot better than nothing. I think the problem with doing it "sometimes" or "when there are loads free" is that it just encourages people to break the rules........when all it takes not to is usually no more than a 50 yard walk.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 9, 2015)

What are everybodys thoughts on this? Something I witnessed in out local asda last week. Car pulls into disabled bay in very busy car park. Woman gets out of drivers door, she's clearly disabled. She lean against car and lights up a fag, as this is happening a totally able bodies passenger gets out the other side and runs off into the shop! Taking the absolute wee wee in my opinion!


----------



## SugarPenguin (Dec 9, 2015)

Absolutely not.
Its like people who bomb down the hard shoulder on motorways in traffic jams. Gets me so angry - dont they realise they are there for emergency vehicles !!!


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			What are everybodys thoughts on this? Something I witnessed in out local asda last week. Car pulls into disabled bay in very busy car park. Woman gets out of drivers door, she's clearly disabled. She lean against car and lights up a fag, as this is happening a totally able bodies passenger gets out the other side and runs off into the shop! Taking the absolute wee wee in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...

So able bodied people are not allowed to travel with disabled people and low behold they actually pop into the shop, bank or wherever so as to help the disabled person who is now being castrated because she/he smokes, right, let's take all blue badges off disabled people who smoke, they are obviously not helping themselves and should display much more appreciation for their badge and are not worthy, what a pillock!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			What are everybodys thoughts on this? Something I witnessed in out local asda last week. Car pulls into disabled bay in very busy car park. Woman gets out of drivers door, she's clearly disabled. She lean against car and lights up a fag, as this is happening a totally able bodies passenger gets out the other side and runs off into the shop! Taking the absolute wee wee in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...

What should she have gone in a normal spot so you could park there instead?


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 9, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			What should she have gone in a normal spot so you could park there instead?
		
Click to expand...

Err no, she should have gone into a normal spot so a disabled person who actually intended going into the shop could park there


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 9, 2015)

Fish said:



			So able bodied people are not allowed to travel with disabled people and low behold they actually pop into the shop, bank or wherever so as to help the disabled person who is now being castrated because she/he smokes, right, let's take all blue badges off disabled people who smoke, they are obviously not helping themselves and should display much more appreciation for their badge and are not worthy, what a pillock!
		
Click to expand...

The point I'm making is she had no intention of moving away from the car, so in my view is no better than an able bodied person parking in one of the blue badge spots!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Err no, she should have gone into a normal spot so a disabled person who actually intended going into the shop could park there

Click to expand...

you are quite happy to park in one so why shouldn't someone who is entitled to.  maybe she needed the extra room to get out of the car for a fag?


----------



## DCB (Dec 9, 2015)

Because of the misuse of blue badges things have been tightened up in recent times. A badge needs to be re applied for after a defined period of time, there's no longer an open ended badge. The application for a badge is new a rather arduous process for the person who is applying.  You have to meet exactly the various criteria set by the issuing authority.  In time all the older badges will become useless and a re-application process will weed out those who misuse the badges.

Getting a blue badge nowadays is not as easy as it once was.


----------

